# Chad Ford says Nuggets close to a deal with the Bucks!



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

On Chad Fords 1 pm chat he said that the Nuggets and Bucks are _close_ to a trade that would send Nene to Milwaukee for Desmond Mason. I dont see why the nuggs would do this but it is a good trade for the bucks.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Chad Ford, no freaking way. If this happens, the Nuggs are stupid. I don't think Kiki is stupid, so there's no way this happens. The Nuggets need a sharpshooting SG, and they could get one for Nene. His value is high even though he hasn't broken out yet, simply because he's a big with talent. These recent free agent deals tells you how much teams cry over any kind of talent at the C spot, and Nene seems to have a bright future ahead of him. Desmond Mason could do well for a running team, but he's not what the Nuggs need at all.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Actually the exact words are below.


Calvin (Memphis, TN): Chad, what exactly are the Bucks thinking with the signing of Bobby Simmons? The guy wanted a starting gig and Mil. already has 2 quality G/F's locked up (Redd and Des Mason). Wouldn't they have been smarter to go after a low post scorer like Shareef Abdur Rahim or even Stro Swift? 




> Chad Ford: They tried. Abdur Rahim turned down a 5 year, $47 million offer to play there. By signing Simmons, the team now has the flexibility to move Desmond Mason if the right deal comes along. One possibility might be Denver. George Karl loves Mason and might be willing to swap Nene to get him. Nene would be a perfect fit in Milwaukee. The only problem for Denver (and it's a big one) is that the Nuggets wouldn't have back-up for Marcus Camby. I think they'd have to find a viable back-up first before they could make a trade like that.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

That's more like it.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

So, Kiki wasn't willing to swap Nene for Redd last year and wouldn't trade him for Mobley is now going to swap him for Mason. That borders on the insane or the innacurate. Both of which describe Chad Ford.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

If this happened, Denver's starters would set a record with just 15 threes hit all year between the five of them.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

I am sorry if my words were mislead you guys I read about this on the Real GM forum, and they were buzzing about this.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I absolutely love Desmond Mason, but we need some damn shooters on this team. 

If we're that intent on getting rid of Nene we need to get equal value for him. His stock is too high to trade for someone who doesn't exactly fit our team.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't see a fit here either. I am sure some team out there would give up a shooter for Nene. Mason is a very good player but he would have no role in Denver at all.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I don't know how this thread slipped by me...

Logging onto ESPN insider now...

I can't find anything talking seriously about this trade. Nene isn't going anywhere...unless Ray demands a trade outta Seattle because everyone there is jumping ship. 

I like Mason, but unless he can shoot 40% or better from beyond the arc which he can't, 12% last season, the Nugs don't need/want him. I hope not atleast.

It is somewhat impressive that Mason averaged 17 ppg with such poor outside shooting. (Dunker)


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

as a bucks fan, i dont like this either. Desmond is a crowd favorite here, and nene hasn't shown me that he can outperform joe smith as the starting power forward.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

BTW, this wouldn't be a good move for team chemistry. Mason and Kenyon have a long standing tiff. I have no clue what it is about, I just know that it exists.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

why would the nuggets need another SF?


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Schilly said:


> why would the nuggets need another SF?


Swing Carmelo or Mason to SG. Mason is quick enough and a solid defender so I think he can play SG.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Schilly said:


> why would the nuggets need another SF?


Desmond could plug in just fine at the shooting guard position, especially given his defense, but we just don't have enough shooters in our lineup. Andre Miller can't shoot threes, Carmelo isn't too great, and Desmond is horrible. I'd love that starting lineup for toughness and defense, but you gotta have some shooters on the court. And it's not like Desmond is a bench player. He needs at least 25 minutes a game, realistically 30.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Rawse said:


> If this happened, Denver's starters would set a record with just 15 threes hit all year between the five of them.


Well said. They need shooting from their shooting guard position.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I like Desmond, but as everyone here has stated, he's not what we need. If he could shoot, he'd be perfect. Then again, if he could shoot, he'd be almost as coveted as Joe Johnson. I really don't see why the Nugs would want to thin out the front line, losing someone that can play the 4 or 5 effectively, for someone that doesn't fill any particular need on the team. Kenyon and Camby can't play 48 minutes a game, afterall. And I haven't even mentioned the type of player I still believe he could end up being. Unfortunately, he's also the best trade bait we have, and we could sure as hell use the upgrade from Vo at the 2.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm having fits thinking about the possibility of a Voshon/Boykins backcourt at times next year. The 3-5 spots won't see the ball.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

waste...... Nene will breakout if Denver gives him the minutes... he needs to get more playing time..... if this trade goes down.... steal for the Bucks


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

i see why the nuggets do this, its because they get a shooting guard.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Drk Element said:


> i see why the nuggets do this, its because they get a shooting guard.


Mason may be able to play guard, but he is not a *shooting* guard


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

Drk Element said:


> i see why the nuggets do this, its because they get a shooting guard.


FYI, Kiki has turned down plenty of Nene for shooting guard trades. Reports are he even turned down a Nene for Redd trade last season (probably only because Redd was a UFA and could leave if he pleased this season, but still). The reasons why Mason wouldn't be the player worth trading Nene for have already been covered by others in this thread.

People just got to realize that Nene isn't going to be traded this season, unless they can find some kind of super deal, which isn't likely given that Nene is on a rookie contract and they'd have to add additional players to get the salaries higher to get good value back. If Nene gets traded, it will be a sign and trade deal next off season. He'll be making a ton more money so the Nuggets can take back more salary and get more value from trading him.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

> Nene PF, Nuggets
> The Nuggets won't give Nene away. However, if they could land a top-flight two guard and a reliable backup center that could play heavy minutes whenever Marcus Camby goes down, they might be open to it. A trade for Desmond Mason, coupled with the signing of a free-agent center like Zaza Pachulia might do the trick.


Chad Ford's latest take on the Nuggets situation. Zaza has nice upside, maybe even more than Nene. Nene is highly touted by Kiki, but it's time for him to get going so this crap can be shelved.


----------

